# Does anybody out there have a Cruze that DOESN'T have problems???



## docbooks222 (Jun 22, 2018)

Bought a 2018 last June and after 9,000 miles I have had ZERO problems. For the most part, I really like the car except for the auto-stop (I drive in L and ratchet up to L6 to bypass that). Love the fuel mileage ( gas engine - lifetime 39 mpg, best 49.2 mpg). After reading so many threads about PROBLEMS, I am wondering if I have the only Cruze that runs perfectly . Anybody out there with zero issues and if so, how many miles. Thanks in advance for the good news!


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

No Problem here with my 18 RS
15,000.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

I have an '11 that only has had 2 major issues both my fault, 46k miles

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rry3158652 (Jan 23, 2018)

2018 CTD 30K no problems, love it!


----------



## Andrew1125 (Jan 4, 2018)

2011 Chevy Cruze Eco, 90xxx miles and the only issue I have had is the truck relay.


----------



## sleepyzzz (Nov 2, 2018)

i also bought a new 2018 Cruze LT TD in November. This week I will see 20.000 miles on the car with no problems at all. Love the ride, handling, and most of all the great MPG. my best tank was 51.9 and i am averaging 49 MPG overall. I think Chevy is making a huge mistake dropping this car out of their lineup. I also hit 70.4 MPG coasting about 15 miles down the mountain into Clarksville, AR one day. LOL


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

No problems and loving my 2014 CTD. I bought it wrecked from an auction a year ago at 96k miles, fixed everything before driving it in April 2018 and now just flipped 111k miles without any problems.


----------



## JoeInMilwaukee (Dec 10, 2014)

2014 Cruze LS, purchased new in October 2014. Just passed 50,000 miles two weeks ago. No problems!


----------



## Davep (Apr 14, 2014)

I have a 2014 RS with manual trans, and outside of a leaky waterpump, it has been problem free. Very solid with no rattles.


----------



## Farmerboy (Sep 2, 2012)

My ‘17 Hatch has 71,000 mi. Without a single problem. Have done normal maintenance but overall much more trouble free than my ‘12 Eco was.


----------



## goochman (Mar 20, 2015)

Our 2015 had 50k miles with 0 problems before it got totaled.............Our 2018 has been perfect so far in 4k miles.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

One small issue with my 2016; it had tie rods replaced for clunking under the B2B warranty. I also had a radio update done at the same time to improve Android Auto's spotty connectivity with the 2016 software.

Other than that, I'm approaching 40k miles and 2 1/2 years of ownership without issue, and have been super happy with the car. 23479823978423978x more reliable than my 2012 at the same point into ownership.

You are on a car forum; most people don't come here to say "I have no issues and love my car!" - they come here for help with problems, or sometimes just to complain.


----------



## docbooks222 (Jun 22, 2018)

Thanks for the replies, I feel better already! I plan on keeping this car for at least 5 years and won't be doing any aggressive driving so hopefully I'll have a similar experience as some of you have had.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

My 2014 has been a very good car so far. I've had a few speakers blow out. I also had some issues with the air conditioning charge. It was too low from the factory, then it was over charged. Finally it was determined the one AC machine was inaccurate and the AC works great. I did replace the struts around 40k because I noticed they were starting to wear out. Overall, I'd say it's been a great car albeit a few teething issues I wish GM would have solved.


----------



## atikovi (Dec 27, 2011)

docbooks222 said:


> After reading so many threads about PROBLEMS, I am wondering if I have the only Cruze that runs perfectly .


Well of course you read about problems. People don't post about a non-problem they are having with the car.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

atikovi said:


> docbooks222 said:
> 
> 
> > After reading so many threads about PROBLEMS, I am wondering if I have the only Cruze that runs perfectly <img src="http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/images/smilies/unsure.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Unsure" class="inlineimg" />.
> ...


That's the problem with the internet though...Makes people think that problems are much larger and widespread than they typically are. Even "pattern" failure parts don't typically affect the percentage of a vehicle population that most people would guess based on the I ternet things they read.


----------



## docbooks222 (Jun 22, 2018)

atikovi said:


> Well of course you read about problems. People don't post about a non-problem they are having with the car.


Precisely why I started the thread and, if you read the above posts, they ARE talking about the lack of problems - what's not to like! Also, since I want to keep this car for a long time, I am interested in seeing what type of reliability that can be had as the miles accumulate.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

He also has a gen 2 which don't have the usual problems of the gen 1.


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> He also has a gen 2 which don't have the usual problems of the gen 1.


Yes like Cracked pistons, 
IMO people with bad experiences like to just bash the crap out of the car, and exaggerate their problems.
You see people coming here for the first time showing off their new Car when they ask what can I do to it they get a response like "Get rid of the POS" 
The forum is a much better place

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## dhartsock (Jul 16, 2015)

Been fortunate. My 2016 Cruze LT has about 42,000 miles on it with zero problems if you don't count a couple factory recalls. Plus the crazy good gas mileage. I think I will buy a new one before they disappear. Probably will try to get a hatchback.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

109,000 miles on my '17 Hatch and no problems yet.


----------



## Tnemet (Mar 8, 2019)

I have a 2012 LTZ RS with 97k and haven’t had any major issues. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## froyofanatic (Jul 16, 2018)

not a single issue


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

My diesel never had a problem except one of the def tank connectors corroded away annnd one of the sensors came loose.


----------



## gliderdriver (Jan 7, 2018)

2011 6MT Eco, no issues aside from water pump (warranty), PCV valve (fixed with the kit I found on this forum), and a couple of those coolant outlet fittings. Just about to turn 96k miles.

Now that I've said this, transmission will probably start making noise the next time I drive it...


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

2017 hatch, manual transmission, about 13,000 miles. In my earlier posts, I was a little hard on it for the stiff shifting. It has broken in well, and/or I'm used to it now, shifts very well. When the engine is warmed up, I get around 40 mpg (42 indicated) in all driving except for very high speed freeway. My driving style to get the mpg is pokey off the line & that tends to annoy the hot-footer tailgater types, but that's not the car's fault, really. No problems that have needed service. Just minor worries and annoyances. The annoyances that come to mind now are
-'Service Stabilitrak' message on startup in very cold weather (when there's low battery voltage due to the cold)
-Engine heater that only works below 0 °F. I was counting on this to reduce the warmup time in less extreme weather, but it hasn't paid off.
-Wind noise at the B pillar
-Self-locking doors that can't be set not to lock
-Auto-on headlights that can't be defaulted not to run in auto mode when driving
-Auto-on headlights and reversing lights that turn on at night or in the garage when all I want to do is unlock the door


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I could be wrong but I thought the door lock setting was in the radio. To NOT lock.


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> I could be wrong but I thought the door lock setting was in the radio. To NOT lock.


That option does not exist and it's clearly written in the owners manual also. Wish I could deactivate this silly option also.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

You CAN disable the lighting when you unlock the car. Turn both "vehicle locator lighting" and "remote unlock light feedback" to OFF and the lights won't come on or flash when you unlock the car with the fob.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

nightfallgrey2018 said:


> That option does not exist and it's clearly written in the owners manual also. Wish I could deactivate this silly option also.


I'd rather have mine lock. It also activates the alarm. 

I'm not having my radios stolen anymore. I've been years without because they keep getting stolen.


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> I'd rather have mine lock. It also activates the alarm.
> 
> I'm not having my radios stolen anymore. I've been years without because they keep getting stolen.


I think you misread. We are talking about the doors locking automatically when the car starts rolling.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

nightfallgrey2018 said:


> snowwy66 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd rather have mine lock. It also activates the alarm.
> ...


So what's the big deal. It's not they don't unlock when shut off and getting out????

How often do you open doors while driving?


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> So what's the big deal. It's not they don't unlock when shut off and getting out????
> 
> How often do you open doors while driving?


Let's say I leave the engine running and just need to get to the mailbox which is a few feet away, I need to get out of the car but need to pull twice on the inside handle in order to unlock the door. Same thing is if I want to drop off my wife to a door at a shopping mall so I can go and park the car in the lot, then she have to pull twice on the handle to unlock the friggin door. Annoying and after 1.5 years of owning this car, we still have not got used to it.

Nothing to do with stolen radios lol.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

That's like saying Candyman 3X times in a row........


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Nightfall...I take it your car is manual transmission? Or are you getting out an automatic trans car with the vehicle in neutral? Automatic cars unlock in park. There's no simple workaround for auto locks. It's a safety thing. At least it does the double pull on the handle. And you do the need to use the unlock button.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

nightfallgrey2018 said:


> snowwy66 said:
> 
> 
> > So what's the big deal. It's not they don't unlock when shut off and getting out????
> ...


I know what you're talking about and there's a setting for that. I changed mine and now it's park and unlock and open.


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> I know what you're talking about and there's a setting for that. I changed mine and now it's park and unlock and open.


Mine is a manual. If I want the door to unlock, I need to stop the engine nothing to do on how I described the situation when doors are locking when the engine is running and I want to let someone out to a store for example.

Back on topic. The only problem I have had was a P0172 code.


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

Ma v e n said:


> Nightfall...I take it your car is manual transmission? Or are you getting out an automatic trans car with the vehicle in neutral? Automatic cars unlock in park. There's no simple workaround for auto locks. It's a safety thing. At least it does the double pull on the handle. And you do the need to use the unlock button.


Safety uh lol...Look, if I want to jump out of my car while on the highway, safety or not I will find a way. And yes my car is a manual. My wife 2018 Mazda 3 has the option to cancel this silly feature completely so does this mean that the Mazda is less safe because of this? 

Anyway, just like the stop/start feature on the automatic tranny, some of these "options" are completely ridiculous. Did G.M. got no choice at all to put this silly feature in our Cruze because of the government or was it Mazda who were the bad boys for giving us the chance to deactivate it? All of these dumb noncancellable options are just silly.


----------



## williscu (Apr 10, 2018)

All the 40 & 50,000 mile reviews are cute. My 2011 eco/MT was a reasonably solid clean car at 155,000 miles when i bought it. The major repair was the turbo oil cooler that did myself. I had no problems with ANY major system until 235,000 miles. I even added a boost guage & have the boost bumped up. I use full synthetic oil & mostly premium or high quality gas. Im on original turbo making 18psi boost at 256,000 miles. Quality oil & higher octane gas will get u there.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

williscu said:


> All the 40 & 50,000 mile reviews are cute. My 2011 eco/MT was a reasonably solid clean car at 155,000 miles when i bought it. The major repair was the turbo oil cooler that did myself. I had no problems with ANY major system until 235,000 miles. I even added a boost guage & have the boost bumped up. I use full synthetic oil & mostly premium or high quality gas. Im on original turbo making 18psi boost at 256,000 miles. Quality oil & higher octane gas will get u there.
> 
> View attachment 269781


It's probably had its fair share of issues before it came into your hands (PCV/water pump/intake manifold, I'm sure - these things are pretty much a 99.9% failure rate, especially on the early production ones). A turbo on a Gen 1 before 150k is pretty common for the wastegate pivot pin failure/underboost codes. The turbo itself is usually fine, but that dooms them.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

nightfallgrey2018 said:


> Safety uh lol...Look, if I want to jump out of my car while on the highway, safety or not I will find a way. And yes my car is a manual. My wife 2018 Mazda 3 has the option to cancel this silly feature completely so does this mean that the Mazda is less safe because of this?
> 
> Anyway, just like the stop/start feature on the automatic tranny, some of these "options" are completely ridiculous. Did G.M. got no choice at all to put this silly feature in our Cruze because of the government or was it Mazda who were the bad boys for giving us the chance to deactivate it? All of these dumb noncancellable options are just silly.


It's not to keep you from jumping out. It's to make it harder for the door to pop open in an accident and to keep people from getting in. Door locks systems and certain aspects of operation are required by Federal law. GM just chooses to make them unable to be bypassed. To save money and lawsuits.

You think this stuff is stupid and silly, wait til the next generation of gasoline cars here show up with exhaust particulate filters and urea systems(probably passive in GMs case at least)


----------



## AkNate (Feb 4, 2019)

I have a 2013 LS, I haven't had any major issues or really any at all. There is a small coolant leak somewhere but its so small I haven't gotten it looked at. My Cruze just hit 108,000 yesterday. There are a couple things I wish were different/ better about the cruze though. First being that the front defrost is pretty terrible when its -30 to -45, its like looking through a peep hole on the windshield. The second is that there are not recovery points on the vehicle. So if I were to ever go in the ditch I would have to pull from the wheel and that wouldn't work with my winter rims. That said, I love the car and dont regret purchasing it at all.


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

I was joking of course about jumping out hmy:. And if ever someone should even try to enter my car without asking me first, he/she will be met with a solid hangover. It never happened in 45 years of driving...this is just plain silly again. What are the chances? 

For me, a big percentage of options from all this late technology is just plain silly. Sure we could argue about this subject all day long but for me, it just dilute the fun of driving and driving should be fun and not about coating us with bubble wrap, alarms, whistles etc. I hate all of these... warning me that I might have veered 1 inch to the left or right....a car suddenly applying brakes for me, rear sensors...side sensors you name it, I hate it. Period.

Yes all this stuff is silly and it will only get worst I know. Government interfering in everything is not good at all for someone who think that driving should be fun.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

nightfallgrey2018 said:


> I was joking of course about jumping out <img src="http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/images/smilies/ohmy.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Ohmy" class="inlineimg" />. And if ever someone should even try to enter my car without asking me first, he/she will be met with a solid hangover. It never happened in 45 years of driving...this is just plain silly again. What are the chances?
> 
> For me, a big percentage of options from all this late technology is just plain silly. Sure we could argue about this subject all day long but for me, it just dilute the fun of driving and driving should be fun and not about coating us with bubble wrap, alarms, whistles etc. I hate all of these... warning me that I might have veered 1 inch to the left or right....a car suddenly applying brakes for me, rear sensors...side sensors you name it, I hate it. Period.
> 
> Yes all this stuff is silly and it will only get worst I know. Government interfering in everything is not good at all for someone who think that driving should be fun.


I'm with you, a lot of these things are required by law now. And more are coming. Instead of making distracted driving a more serious offense, and requiring lifelong driver skill testing we make cars that promote driver distraction and encourage lazy driving. All while(in most states) allowing someone to drive technology that didn't exist when they tested for their license.

Turn signals, brake lights, seat belts and even defrosters weren't required by law previously. 


AkNate....
Stop bitching about defroster performance at -40, just be glad it has heat. LMFAO.


----------



## Juliano (Jul 26, 2018)

2013 cruze lt 1.4t, 269k miles and so far I have done spark plugs, sepertine belt, the tensioner, the thermostat, replaced the turbo, the turbo return coolant pipe, purge valve, rotors, pcv valve cover, air filter (both engine and glove department) headlights, trunk release button, and that's about it, which is regular maintenance hahah. No bearings yet and neither bushings. I also did transmission fluid change and it's been done once before that.


----------



## sp33dy (Jun 27, 2015)

I have a 2012 LS with manual transmission, with 120,000 miles. Put a water pump on it under warranty. Other than that it's just been regular maintenance. I have a 2014 LT Turbo with automatic transmission, with 40,000 miles, no problems.


----------



## slapman (Mar 7, 2013)

I have a 2016 Chevy Cruze LT 6 speed manual transmission. I drive for Uber I've put on it 70,000 miles. Besides maintenance haven't had any problems. All my cars have lasted me for a long time as long as you're on top of things with maintenance and small things you're golden.


----------



## TwelveCruze (Nov 24, 2011)

2012 with 55,000. Ordered it from factory, love it. I needed a new transmission about 3 years later, but I have no issues with that because of how well they took care of me and there have been no issues since. Unfortunately, when people are happy, they don't have a tendency to post. Glad you're happy!


----------



## Squirt (Apr 16, 2015)

I've had my 2013 cruze for 5 years ( bought used in 2014 with 33k miles ). I currently have 71.7k miles on it with 0 issues. I do full synthetic oil changes around 5-6k miles and follow the maintenance schedule in the owner's manual. I did just change the spark plugs today ( maintenance schedule is every 60k miles ) but only other thing is transmission fluid change at every 45k interval which was done. I do all the work myself to make sure it's done right


----------



## cigarcar (Jul 4, 2016)

No problems on my 2015 Cruze LT with 100,000KM (60,000 miles). I change the full synthetic oil frequently and get whatever maintenance is recommended in the owner's manual. I also buy the best tires and do a lot of hard winter driving. Also I will even get some of the recommended maintenance, the services you know that aren't necessary but make them money. As the car ages I'll allow myself to fall for some of those add-on services! I also use premium gas most of the time.


----------



## gannman2000 (Jan 28, 2019)

I have a 2014 Cruze 1.4ECO with 120k miles. This car has been in my family since mile zero. 
My Cruze has been a great car, with very few problems, and it has NEVER left me stranded, and in need of a tow.
There have been a few minor problems (small coolant leak, intake manifold, coil pack, purge valve), but nothing that I couldn't handle. The intake manifold happened just before 100k, and was covered under warranty. The other issues were relatively minor (I replaced the coil pack and purge valve myself).
I like my Cruze enough that I am seriously considering getting a newer one.


----------



## fireman8042 (Nov 25, 2016)

haha 9,000 miles... I got a new phone last week and haven't had any problems so far.
The Cruzes are poorly built. As are most other GM products. Vehicles should last for hundreds of thousands of miles before you have major issues, but sadly, most manufacturers today just make them as cheap as possible. Like why is the water outlet plastic? Between the heat cycles and chemicals, they're just asking for it to crack. It should be metal. And the valve cover should be too. And the PCV valve should be like they used to be back in the 90's; where they only cost $3 and take less than 10 minutes to replace. But it costs over $500 just in parts and multiple hours to replace the PCV system on the Cruze (ask me how I know). Both of my Jeeps are over 20 years old and they have never needed as much maintenance/repairs as the Cruze does. That being said, I would never buy a modern day Chrysler product either. The only manufacturer that actually makes vehicles that last anymore is Toyota. And arguably Honda/Subaru as long as you get them with manual transmissions. It's sad none of the American manufacturers build anything decent anymore.


----------



## gregs18cruze (Nov 12, 2018)

docbooks222 said:


> Bought a 2018 last June and after 9,000 miles I have had ZERO problems. For the most part, I really like the car except for the auto-stop (I drive in L and ratchet up to L6 to bypass that). Love the fuel mileage ( gas engine - lifetime 39 mpg, best 49.2 mpg). After reading so many threads about PROBLEMS, I am wondering if I have the only Cruze that runs perfectly . Anybody out there with zero issues and if so, how many miles. Thanks in advance for the good news!


 I bought 18 In april & it was manufactured in march. no problems so far @ 6.000 miles so far took it to the dealer for the first of 2 maintenance visits. tire rotation & oil change. no mention of any problems so far….


----------



## razza (May 1, 2014)

late 2013 (MY14 model) 1.6 Holden Cruze Sri-V nothing but small issues with it - mostly relating to the cooling system, had trouble with smells in the cabin (told it was a non issue multiple times till the cap was replaced and smell disappeared), replaced coolant hose connector after the plastic burst apart (known issue, but wasn't replaced at service a week or two prior) we were due to go on holiday when it hap and had to have the car towed as we weren't sure about driving it to the dealer. Our sister in law had a manual cruze same year exact same problem. Thermostat replaced twice. car has done 60,000KMS. Also had other random issues such as car steering lock sensor warnings that have been expensive replacements. Car was ours from new and always serviced.


----------



## docbooks222 (Jun 22, 2018)

fireman8042 said:


> haha 9,000 miles... I got a new phone last week and haven't had any problems so far.
> The Cruzes are poorly built. As are most other GM products. Vehicles should last for hundreds of thousands of miles before you have major issues, but sadly, most manufacturers today just make them as cheap as possible. Like why is the water outlet plastic? Between the heat cycles and chemicals, they're just asking for it to crack. It should be metal. And the valve cover should be too. And the PCV valve should be like they used to be back in the 90's; where they only cost $3 and take less than 10 minutes to replace. But it costs over $500 just in parts and multiple hours to replace the PCV system on the Cruze (ask me how I know). Both of my Jeeps are over 20 years old and they have never needed as much maintenance/repairs as the Cruze does. That being said, I would never buy a modern day Chrysler product either. The only manufacturer that actually makes vehicles that last anymore is Toyota. And arguably Honda/Subaru as long as you get them with manual transmissions. It's sad none of the American manufacturers build anything decent anymore.
> View attachment 269811


It's EXACTLY because I only have 9,000 miles that I wanted to see if there are any high mileage Cruzes out there with ZERO issues (other than recall and replacement of consumables). I can live in hope that mine will be one of those because I drive conservatively ( you know, like in the old West when you didn't flog your horse to death every chance you had so that maybe it wouldn't drop DEAD under you) and maintain it per the warranty requirements.


----------



## docbooks222 (Jun 22, 2018)

Juliano said:


> 2013 cruze lt 1.4t, 269k miles and so far I have done spark plugs, sepertine belt, the tensioner, the thermostat, replaced the turbo, the turbo return coolant pipe, purge valve, rotors, pcv valve cover, air filter (both engine and glove department) headlights, trunk release button, and that's about it, which is regular maintenance hahah. No bearings yet and neither bushings. I also did transmission fluid change and it's been done once before that.


 I'll only be putting 12,000 miles a year on mine, so in 20 years if that's all I have to do to mine I'll be one HAPPY camper!!!


----------



## docbooks222 (Jun 22, 2018)

williscu said:


> All the 40 & 50,000 mile reviews are cute. My 2011 eco/MT was a reasonably solid clean car at 155,000 miles when i bought it. The major repair was the turbo oil cooler that did myself. I had no problems with ANY major system until 235,000 miles. I even added a boost guage & have the boost bumped up. I use full synthetic oil & mostly premium or high quality gas. Im on original turbo making 18psi boost at 256,000 miles. Quality oil & higher octane gas will get u there.
> 
> View attachment 269781


 How did you bump the boost - software?


----------



## cwr47 (Jun 20, 2017)

2014 LT, purchased used (very low miles) in 2015, now at 32K miles. No service issues, been doing all routine maintenance on schedule. Had to replace the wiper blades last fall


----------



## williscu (Apr 10, 2018)

Mine reached 230,000 miles before my cat converter hollowed out. So at 260,000 miles I have a code for that. Before that everything worked as new.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

cwr47 said:


> 2014 LT, purchased used (very low miles) in 2015, now at 32K miles. No service issues, been doing all routine maintenance on schedule. Had to replace the wiper blades last fall


Lol my 2011 ltz has 47k miles and I finally have to do tires and a battery!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Ha! Well I have 121K Miles on mine and still have GREAT Brakes!


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

2014 LT automatic here! Happy to report ... no problems! 35K miles.


----------



## als1978 (Sep 25, 2018)

I have 2014 LT 1.4L brought new and have 80,000 on it. Have had no problems with it. I have kept to the maintenance schedule per factory in manual. Oil change has been Mobil One 5w-30 full synthetic. At 50,000 miles I Seafoam spray treated the intake, add seafoam to the gas tank. These cars GDI so carbon buildup forms around the intake valves.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

GM had 1.4 GDI engines in 2014?
In what country?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

als1978 said:


> I have 2014 LT 1.4L brought new and have 80,000 on it. Have had no problems with it. I have kept to the maintenance schedule per factory in manual. Oil change has been Mobil One 5w-30 full synthetic. At 50,000 miles I Seafoam spray treated the intake, add seafoam to the gas tank. These cars GDI so carbon buildup forms around the intake valves.


Gen 1 is port injection. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## als1978 (Sep 25, 2018)

I apologize it's my nox thats GDI


----------



## Camaroman (Jun 18, 2013)

I've had 4 Cruze's, a '11 LT-2 RS, a '13 LT RS, a '14 LTZ RS and a '16 LTZ RS. The 11 had a seat heater go bad and both LTZ's had blind spot monitor glitches, other wise ran them hard for 30-36K miles with no problems.


----------



## jmurtari (May 13, 2013)

I've got a 2013 ECO-MT and absolutely love it. 65,000 miles and no issues. I do a lot of highway driving, love the mileage!


----------



## OldWhiteChevy (Mar 5, 2013)

2012 LT with 60,000 miles. Only problem, aside from recalls, was a weird humming noise from the engine compartment after shutdown -- most noticeable after a/c or defroster usage. Dealer located a TSB that recommended a flash update of the Body Control Module (I think). No further problems!


----------



## crit0069 (Mar 22, 2019)

2012 eco with couture body package including ram air hood and factory RS rear bumper, 45000 miles


----------



## TricarboNate (Aug 28, 2016)

2012 Cruze LT RS. 53,000.

Had a lot of initial recalls (belly pan, valve cover, etc). Water pump was at 40,000 miles. Since then I've had to replace many little items for oil leaks and coolant leaks....nothing major, but gets annoying sometimes. Currently have an issue with left side caliper is sticking, plastic smell when heat is on max (glue) and have phaser solenoid leaks (need gaskets).

I was like you at first and had zero problems and thought it was how people treated their car.....nope, just a matter of time until you see the same issues. However still runs great and love the car, should make it to 100,000 no problem.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have a 2012 Holden Cruze CDX diesel and in nearly seven years I have had no problems except for a slight transmission leak that was fixed before it became an issue. Also the surge tank was replaced as a "Customer satisfaction item", in other words they expected it would fail at some time. The car has been great and I can't see me selling it for a long time.


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

Just wanted to say, I had a ride in a not-very-old Jetta. It was a noisy rattle can compared with my 2017 Cruze.


----------



## roadrunner777 (Mar 27, 2019)

2014 LT, a lot of cold weather-related issues that may have been fixed in later builds... window mechanisms breaking, EVAP problems, brake issues. Since purchased new, we have had more time with the check-engine light on than off... too many trips to dealership and quick-fixes that don't last. We had a CEL for the EVAP system that they could not solve in many warranty services, but magically fixed permanently after the warranty expired to the tune of $500. This was particularly annoying because a CEL stops remote-start from working, which was a buying point for us, here in cold Northern MN. I'm not trying to gripe about Chevy... I love my Avalanche. But, our dealership is either poorly trained or dishonest. Neither of those are good.

All that said, Love it in the summer, but too many issues in the cold weather. We're probably going to sell it after it's paid off.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Not sure how it works where you live, but in Australia that would still be covered by warranty as it wasn't fixed properly during the warranty period and you have a record of the attempted fixes.


----------



## funkyman (Apr 15, 2017)

I have no problems at 15k with a Trifecta 200+hp engine since 300miles on the odometer.


----------



## ScottNatte (Jan 22, 2019)

Ha, a GM product without problems...no that's a laugh. The Cruze 1st gens are notorious for oil leaks because of poor quality seals as well as cheap plastic parts, etc. Noxious smells and really obnoxious heater coil problems will keep you entertained as well. As Scotty says...Run...from GM cars.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

ScottNatte said:


> Ha, a GM product without problems...no that's a laugh. The Cruze 1st gens are notorious for oil leaks because of poor quality seals as well as cheap plastic parts, etc. Noxious smells and really obnoxious heater coil problems will keep you entertained as well. As Scotty says...Run...from GM cars.


Did you not read the thread? The thread was asking for cars with no problems, we all know what problems they do have.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

ScottNatte said:


> Ha, a GM product without problems...no that's a laugh. The Cruze 1st gens are notorious for oil leaks because of poor quality seals as well as cheap plastic parts, etc. Noxious smells and really obnoxious heater coil problems will keep you entertained as well. As Scotty says...Run...from GM cars.


GM since 1982. Oldest model was 1967. Other then wear and tear. NEVER had a problem with any model.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> ScottNatte said:
> 
> 
> > Ha, a GM product without problems...no that's a laugh. The Cruze 1st gens are notorious for oil leaks because of poor quality seals as well as cheap plastic parts, etc. Noxious smells and really obnoxious heater coil problems will keep you entertained as well. As Scotty says...Run...from GM cars.
> ...


Honestly...Similar story here.
Since '92 though, with oldest being '65.

My 4 Cobalts cumulatively had over 500k miles on them, and besides maintenance I replaced one set of stabilizer links, a seat belt buckle, and a turbo.

My Impala has had seat belt replaced, throttle body intake tube, andgone through 3 of it's 4 hubs, in 110k miles. (All items were under warranty, powertrain, PZEV or special policy) still has original brakes all the way around. It needs new headlight bulbs every 15k...So happy Cruze doesn't use the bulbs as DRL.

My Silverado had brake lines rot out. And a blower resistor at 13years old.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2019)

I’m devastated . I’ve wanted a Cruze for a while. Don’t know why I just love the car! Finally I was able to afford a 2011, leather moonroof really clean AND baby blue ! A week later at 151,000 check engine light came on yesterday. Ends up being a catalytic converter. I almost cried. Can’t afford the $800 - $900 I was quoted and can’t pass inspection.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

so reading through the comments it sounds like they solved the pcv problems with the second generation. must of stopped using plastic and rubber.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

ScottNatte said:


> Ha, a GM product without problems...no that's a laugh. The Cruze 1st gens are notorious for oil leaks because of poor quality seals as well as cheap plastic parts, etc. Noxious smells and really obnoxious heater coil problems will keep you entertained as well. As Scotty says...Run...from GM cars.


I’ve had GM my whole life with the exception of a Ford ranger because as an electrician I just needed a truck and couldn’t afford anything else, time sensitive.

I’ve had a 98 Buick Regal gs in 2008 I beat the living **** out of, only ever had a abs control module and the doc never lit after I swapped the computer for better shift points, 2 98 blazers back to back in 2011-2012 with common front end issues and each had a window that wouldn’t work, I had an impala in 2012 that only had a purge valve go put me out maybe 130 bucks, and a battery but cmon, every car has a battery lol. I’ve had my Cruze since 2014 with the most issues out of them all with a negative battery cable, BCM circuit blew, trunk switch, heated seat heater went, coil pack and 2 sets of plugs in 5 years.

I’ll give you the problematic Cruze, but as you see many guys still love the products even through all its flaws and that has to say something about the product as well, all company’s have their issues, you’re ignorant to think other wise, Ford with transmissions, ram with rot (all over), Toyota with frame rot and tourque converters locking up, Honda has had many paint issues, I could keep going but my point is that these are mass produced machines with many moving and sensitive parts and in every make, in every model you’re are bound to have some issues, inconsistencies, and complaints, especially how EVERY automaker cuts corners and how they’re built to drive cost down.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

I have/had a few Cruze. How to say it nicely... these cars make me a great mechanic! :th_SmlyROFL:


----------



## Quin (Jun 4, 2019)

2013 2.0t Diesel Wagon - 66k no major issues at all.


----------



## Quin (Jun 4, 2019)

That's an evil fate, @[email protected] , so sorry to hear that.
The car we had before our Cruze (06 BMW) fell to the same.

We ended up buying the cat for about $200.00, however all garages that we approached told us that the replacement was like brain surgery, and if it went wrong, it would cost us thousands to put right.
Needless to say we traded it in. (It's still for sale at the dealer, who knows if they patched it up no problem, or if it ended up costing them the earth!?)

I really hope you manage to replace the cat, 151,000 is not _too _unusual for them to fail I _suppose_.
Massive shame... and it's baby blue!!!!! :sad010::wub:


----------



## paulmich (Aug 12, 2018)

I have only had my '18 Cruze for 8500 miles. Only had one small problem needed a new oxygen sensor. The gen 1 cars were very problematic. I have driven Chevy cavaliers for 25 years. The 1985-1995 models were very problematic to me. Seems like after the 1996 models I have not had any problems with them.


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2016)

20k miles on my 16 Cruze, zero issues. You guys have me worried....


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I’m devastated . I’ve wanted a Cruze for a while. Don’t know why I just love the car! Finally I was able to afford a 2011, leather moonroof really clean AND baby blue ! A week later at 151,000 check engine light came on yesterday. Ends up being a catalytic converter. I almost cried. Can’t afford the $800 - $900 I was quoted and can’t pass inspection.


If you were sold a Car you can't legally register you might be able to get your money back or sue the seller?


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Mack said:


> 20k miles on my 16 Cruze, zero issues. You guys have me worried....


Don't worry, they will come )


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2016)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> Don't worry, they will come )


Thanks for the sleepless nights to come


----------



## 50thCorvette (Jun 13, 2019)

76k miles.. ZERO issues until totalled in a wreck last week.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

50thCorvette said:


> 76k miles.. ZERO issues until totalled in a wreck last week.


Well, that's an issue haha. 

Sorry that was heartless but I had to


----------



## 50thCorvette (Jun 13, 2019)

Iamantman said:


> Well, that's an issue haha.
> 
> Sorry that was heartless but I had to


Hahaha.. You know, it's okay. The accident was not pleasant and I was really bummed about loosing a car I REALLY liked (one of the best ones I've ever owned and I've had a lot of cars in my life). I got a new shiny Red Hot 2018 Hatchback to replace it. No one was hurt and things can be replaced. k:


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

oh that's good!


----------



## rtronick (May 25, 2016)

2015 LTZ / 33,000 miles / No issues 

Randy T


----------



## Decimator (Jun 29, 2019)

I'm currently at 24,000 miles, well around that ball park as far as guessing mileage goes. The only problem I've had with my certified pre-owned 2017 Chevy Cruze is one of my spark plugs failed and had a misfire. Good news is it was covered under warranty so I had it repaired for free. Aside from that I don't have any major issues with my car. Its been fine so far ever since, let's hope it stays that way for a long time. I also drive with L6, I'd only put it on D if I know where I'm going is going to have too many stops where the light will hold me for too long, otherwise just L6 it.


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

docbooks222 said:


> Bought a 2018 last June and after 9,000 miles I have had ZERO problems. For the most part, I really like the car except for the auto-stop (I drive in L and ratchet up to L6 to bypass that). Love the fuel mileage ( gas engine - lifetime 39 mpg, best 49.2 mpg). After reading so many threads about PROBLEMS, I am wondering if I have the only Cruze that runs perfectly . Anybody out there with zero issues and if so, how many miles. Thanks in advance for the good news!


2017 LT. 8,900 miles no issues and no auto stop start ?. Installed the Smart module in January 19
(Yes, I’m retired that’s why only 8,900 miles in 1 year 7 months of ownership).


----------



## Bertqueck (Jun 28, 2019)

Decimator said:


> I'm currently at 24,000 miles, well around that ball park as far as guessing mileage goes. The only problem I've had with my certified pre-owned 2017 Chevy Cruze is one of my spark plugs failed and had a misfire. Good news is it was covered under warranty so I had it repaired for free. Aside from that I don't have any major issues with my car. Its been fine so far ever since, let's hope it stays that way for a long time. I also drive with L6, I'd only put it on D if I know where I'm going is going to have too many stops where the light will hold me for too long, otherwise just L6 it.


Hello cruzers!!
I currently live in Daytona Beach
And I'm on my third Cruze!!
2018 hatchback LT nightfall grey.
Automatic. No issues what so ever!
35 mpg city,43 highway on 87 octane.38 pounds air pressure, all around. Run high octane in summer heat. Switching to mobil1 oil.
Stock air cleaner. Anyone have any 
Low buck hop up tips??


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

jsusanka said:


> so reading through the comments it sounds like they solved the pcv problems with the second generation. must of stopped using plastic and rubber.


They stopped using hotter then standard thermostats. 

Running an engine at 220* is insane.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

2012 cruze 1.8L

Things that have broken:


Blend door actuator lever 70,000 mi
IMT Valve lever 115,000 mi
Exterior trunk switch 70,000 mi
Oil bypass tube 80,000 mi
ECT in radiator 125,000 mi

Preventative maintenance:


Front brakes / rotors 100,000 mi
timing belt 95,000 mi
water outlet 80,000 mi
spark plugs 95,000 mi
full synthetic oil changes 5000 mi


Overall been a great vehicle with minor repairs.


----------



## sleepyzzz (Nov 2, 2018)

I have close to 40,000 miles on my 2018 Cruze 1.6 TD that i purchased new last November with no problems at all.
Still love the ride, and handling. My mpg did fall a little when i started using the AC, but i still get close to 46 MPG.


----------



## TeresaJ (Nov 22, 2020)

Hi! I have a 2013 Cruze LS that I bought in 2014 with just over 19xxx miles. Today I still have the car and it's 207xxx miles! I've had no issues except I replaced the water pump and thermostat housing last year. This year I got the timing belt replacement reminder so that's what I'm doing after Turkey Day.  Other than that and regular maintenance (tire replacements and oil changes- oh and I did a tune up at 150xxx) I've had no issues and absolutely LOVE my car!

Happy Cruzin'!
Teresa J


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Just turned 69,000 on my '18 hatch. Tires, oil changes at 5k, and owners manual specified maintenance. That's it.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have a 2012 Holden Cruze CDX diesel and having owned it since new have no problems with it. I have only 81,000km on the clock as a city car and have been told that this is the worst way to own a diesel, but I don't see why if you know how to look after it.


----------



## Matsix’s (Feb 14, 2020)

Hello ! I have a Hatch RS 17 has 25 miles, change the oil on time, and enjoy life, 0 problems


----------



## Matsix’s (Feb 14, 2020)

Matsix’s said:


> Hello ! I have a Hatch RS 17 has 25 miles, change the oil on time, and enjoy life, 0 problems


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I have been fortunate. I am on my 7th Cruze with no real problems. Except my 2014 LT that had a turbo go out covered under warranty.


----------



## Masongray2000 (Mar 5, 2020)

docbooks222 said:


> Bought a 2018 last June and after 9,000 miles I have had ZERO problems. For the most part, I really like the car except for the auto-stop (I drive in L and ratchet up to L6 to bypass that). Love the fuel mileage ( gas engine - lifetime 39 mpg, best 49.2 mpg). After reading so many threads about PROBLEMS, I am wondering if I have the only Cruze that runs perfectly . Anybody out there with zero issues and if so, how many miles. Thanks in advance for the good news!


I have a 2014 2lt RS that has been problem free for the 16,000 I have put on it. It currently has 106,000


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Matsix’s said:


> Hello ! I have a Hatch RS 17 has 25 miles, change the oil on time, and enjoy life, 0 problems


25 miles? I have 25 Thousand miles in a problem free 2014 and thinking of a change. My Credit Union has $50,000 waiting for me at 2.24%


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Eddy Cruze said:


> 25 miles? I have 25 Thousand miles in a problem free 2014 and thinking of a change. My Credit Union has $50,000 waiting for me at 2.24%


2.24 is pretty good. I can get 2.74


----------



## Matsix’s (Feb 14, 2020)

Eddy Cruze said:


> 25 miles? I have 25 Thousand miles in a problem free 2014 and thinking of a change. My Credit Union has $50,000 waiting for me at 2.24%


I also have 25 thousand miles, I put it wrong


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Diamond193 said:


> 2.24 is pretty good. I can get 2.74


I don't even have a job, I can just see making a $50,000 purchase. The same CU is charging me 5.99% on my CRUZE and it would almost pay to buy a new Car if I drove more. The new Kia Seltos is one sharp affordable car!


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

so I just turned over 105,000km on my 2015 Cruze diesel, I had two DEF tank heaters replaced by now under the special warranty. Car runs and drives like new, no mods, no tunes, full synthetic oil changed every 10,000km, fuel filters, I've changed my original tires at 95,000 km and flushed the transmission oil at about 60,000 km with Amsoil transmission oil. My original battery just died recently so I bought a motomaster battery which comes with a 5 year warranty. I'm still on original brake pads/rotors which still has about 25% life thickness. I plan to install a catch can to protect the turbo, to flush the brake fluid and the coolant, and to flush again the trany oil. I do all maintenance on my own. I drive mostly highway and I love the torque.
Overall an amazing car, never let me down, love my little diesel


----------

